# Bait shop on the causeway



## armyvet4583 (Jun 26, 2016)

Can someone explain where the bait shop is on the Torres causeway. Im coming from Brunswick side. Thanks. Also anyone know if jones got any this weekend. That where we normal get back heard they were out. They are not answering the phone.


----------



## brown518 (Jun 26, 2016)

I believe you're referring to Ms. Bennett's Bait Shop. The number is 912-265-3091.  If you're headed to St. Simons, its located on the opposite side of the causeway. You can turn around at Golden Isles Marina and go back towards Brunswick. Its maybe 3/4 of mile on the right. Can't miss the house.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank you I was goin thinking she was in the marina itself.


----------



## BIGSTICKIN (Jun 26, 2016)

Not trying to tell you what to do but the st simons boating and fishing club has bait if anyone does, and you will get a lot better count on live shrimp.


----------



## skiff23 (Jun 28, 2016)

Last few tines I bought at the Bennets it was not a god experience. I got a pint and pad for a quart. 
I have not been back . TO many other good bait shops.


----------



## HOBO (Aug 17, 2016)

*What BIG STICKING Says*



> Not trying to tell you what to do but the st simons boating and fishing club has bait if anyone does, and you will get a lot better count on live shrimp.




The statement above is 100% correct, 100% of the time!!!

-------<" ){{{{><


----------

